# Birthday wishes for nuge



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

ccasion16:ccasion13: *NUGE* ccasion1::wav::hatparty:


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

All the very best on your arrival date.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

cheers buddy.....


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Best wishes Mr.Nuge. So whats it like being 26 ?


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

best wishes there there buddy, hope your having a great day.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Happy B-Day Nuge.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday Nuge. ccasion16:ccasion16:ccasion16:


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Happy Birthday Nuge from all of us here.ccasion13:


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Happy 26th Nuge!!!!!


----------



## bearshootertwo (Oct 14, 2011)

getting older is not a bad thing ,Happy Birth day


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Another year goes by. not only older but wiser - oh wait what am I saying Have a good one Nuge hope to see you in a couple weeks at Grenville.


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

happy birthday!


----------



## Robb771 (Aug 28, 2010)

My god......after you get older than dirt I thought birthday wishes became moot.
All the best Nuge.....hope it's a good one


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

Happy Birthday Nuge, Hope to see you on the 3d's this year. 

I will tell my DD to quit dry firing her toy so we can just have fun.

Cheers


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Do we need to keep the noise down this morning? Happy Birthday Nuge!!!


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Thanks for birthday wishes everyone, another year on the right side of the grass is a good thing lol


----------



## mike106 (Mar 12, 2007)

happy birthday have a great day


----------

